# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  لاول مرة

## nona

*اولا : الف الف مبروك لصقور الجديان التاهل :goood:
لكن بصراحة وبكل امانة انا اول مرة اصفق لهيثم مصطفي بالجد شات الركلة الاخيرة بكل هدوء وثقة يستحق الاشادة  :1 (9):.
اكرر الف الف مبروك لصقور الجديان التاهل بعد ما سلو روحنا :8lb::hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله ابارك فيك يا نونا
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*إنتى قاصدة هيثم قارورة دى أسمها ضربات الحظ يعنى المحظوظ بجيب و العكس هو الصحيح و الحق يقال قارورة دا ماشة معاهو حظ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم كان نجم المباراة الاول وصنع اهداف عديدة اضاعها بكري المدينة وكاريكا برعونة وصنع هدف السودان الوحيد فعلا كان قائد بحق للمنتخب
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله ابارك فيك يا نونا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته يا خالد :hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ان عكسك طوالي 
والله كنت اتمني انو نحنا نطير ونفرتق
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انا ضد كلامك دة يا نونا لانو اسسا السودان ما عندو منتخب
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

إنتى قاصدة هيثم قارورة دى أسمها ضربات الحظ يعنى المحظوظ بجيب و العكس هو الصحيح و الحق يقال قارورة دا ماشة معاهو حظ .



اووووو حمدي دا  ماشة معاهو طحنية وباسطة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هيثم كان نجم المباراة الاول وصنع اهداف عديدة اضاعها بكري المدينة وكاريكا برعونة وصنع هدف السودان الوحيد فعلا كان قائد بحق للمنتخب



كلمة حق يا كسلاوي :1 (9):
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ان عكسك طوالي 
والله كنت اتمني انو نحنا نطير ونفرتق



لماذا يا ابو نزار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

لماذا يا ابو نزار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هاكي ادخلي الزريبة وتعرفي السبب
ودة لرابط
المنتدي فاتح للكل 

اعفص هنا
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*هيثم كان نجم المباراة الاول وصنع اهداف عديدة اضاعها بكري المدينة وكاريكا برعونة وصنع هدف السودان الوحيد فعلا كان قائد بحق للمنتخب 
يازول هيثم شنو الكورة غيروها ولاشنو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هيثم منو ونجم منو ومباراه شنو هم ناس النيجر ديل دايرين نجوميه والله الفرص الضيعها كاريكا تشيلنا البطوله سته سنه لقدام
غايتو يا نونا انا لو قالو لي النقده ما بصفق لقاروره
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

* انتى شربتى شاى الصباح كدى اتاكدى
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

 انتى شربتى شاى الصباح كدى اتاكدى



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بي بسكويت كمان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هيثم منو ونجم منو ومباراه شنو هم ناس النيجر ديل دايرين نجوميه والله الفرص الضيعها كاريكا تشيلنا البطوله سته سنه لقدام
غايتو يا نونا انا لو قالو لي النقده ما بصفق لقاروره



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اصبتي في بعض الحفيفة
واحزنني انو التعصب للالوان ما زال موجودا ، ليه كدة يا اختي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

يازول هيثم شنو الكورة غيروها ولاشنو



 يا ها الكورة زاتها ما اتغيرت ، والحقيقة انو هيثم مصطفي هو كابتن المنتخب وصانع هدف السودان الوحيد
.. شن قولك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
السودان انتصر ولكنه لن يحقق البطولة
لسبب بسيط 
انو نحنا لسة بنعاين للمنتخب بعيون هلال مريخ
.. وشوفو كلامي دة
.. لك الله يا منتخبنا 
.. الله يعوضك
.. والله هذه مصيبة
.. المفروض لمن الهلال والمريخ واي فريق اخر يلعب باسم السودان نشجعه بكل جوارحنا مثل ما نشجع فريقنا الاصلي
.. ولكن ان يطال التعصب المنتخب فهذا دليل قاطع علي ان المرض استفحل ويصعب علاجه
.. وان اردنا علاجه فسنحتاج لسنوات امامنا اقلها الثلاث سنوات 
.. ولكن اعتقد اننا لا نرغب في العلاج 
.. فيا مرهف ما تعب روحك ساااااااااي وتحرق دمك في قربة مقدودة
.. وريح بالك فلن يشجع معك الهلال عندما يلعب افريقيا الا خمسة او اقل !
.. وعلي هذا 
.. ابريئ ذمتي من خسارة المنتخب الوطني لللقب الافريقي بسببي
.. وهذا لا يعني اني لن اتابع واشجع وانقل المباراة علي المنبر - ان استطعت - 
.. ولكني اتوقع خسارة مذلة امام الكاميرون !
.. او انجولا وهذا احتمال ضعيف
.. ولكن المؤكد هزيمة منتخب السودان .
.. الا هل بلغت 
.. اللهم فاشهد
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*بالتوفيق للسودان
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اصبتي في بعض الحفيفة
واحزنني انو التعصب للالوان ما زال موجودا ، ليه كدة يا اختي



بس الحفيفه دي ماعرفتها:Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بس الحفيفه دي ماعرفتها:Laie_22:



 الحقيقة يا دكتورة
انتبهت ليها قبيل لكن قلت قنوان بتعرفها ما تعدل يا ولد
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*انت تشجع هيثم وهم شغالين صفافير استهجان كل ما يستلم الشغيل الكوره وعملوا نفس الشي مع قلق في مباراة يوغندا
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*يا اخوانا هيثم لعاب دي مابنكرها الا مكابر...لكن السؤال البفرض نفسه جاب طاقة يلعب بيها اربعة اشواط من وين؟
*

----------


## ابولين

*:21:اظنك يا نونا اثنا المتطش شربتي شاي باللبن0 ايظن اااااااااه انتي اكيد قبل الشاي شربتي مااااااااازا:zxcv1:
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بس الحفيفه دي ماعرفتها:Laie_22:




الحفيفة : هى كلمة أغريقية تعنى الحواف الخمسة و هى موجودة فى شتى بقاع العالم إلا الزريبة لأسباب أعجز عن ذكرها نسبتاً لأمور أمنية .
الحفيفة : كلمة كان يستخدمها الرومان قديماً فى الحرب ليرهبوا بها الأعداء لأن مصدر هذه الكلمة حفيان و الحفيان هو الشخص الذى لا يرتدى فنيلة البرد خوفاً من ظهور شمس منتصف الظهيرة 
الحفيفة : لغتاً هى الحف و مجازاً هو حبر المداد قبل ما ينشف . :essen2:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

الحفيفة : هى كلمة أغريقية تعنى الحواف الخمسة و هى موجودة فى شتى بقاع العالم إلا الزريبة لأسباب أعجز عن ذكرها نسبتاً لأمور أمنية .
الحفيفة : كلمة كان يستخدمها الرومان قديماً فى الحرب ليرهبوا بها الأعداء لأن مصدر هذه الكلمة حفيان و الحفيان هو الشخص الذى لا يرتدى فنيلة البرد خوفاً من ظهور شمس منتصف الظهيرة 
الحفيفة : لغتاً هى الحف و مجازاً هو حبر المداد قبل ما ينشف . :essen2:



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					


الحفيفة : هى كلمة أغريقية تعنى الحواف الخمسة و هى موجودة فى شتى بقاع العالم إلا الزريبة لأسباب أعجز عن ذكرها نسبتاً لأمور أمنية .
الحفيفة : كلمة كان يستخدمها الرومان قديماً فى الحرب ليرهبوا بها الأعداء لأن مصدر هذه الكلمة حفيان و الحفيان هو الشخص الذى لا يرتدى فنيلة البرد خوفاً من ظهور شمس منتصف الظهيرة 
الحفيفة : لغتاً هى الحف و مجازاً هو حبر المداد قبل ما ينشف . :essen2:



ياخي بااااااااااااااااااالغت ...

تهئ تهئ تهئ

كورنر :
يا نونا قارورة وباقي الجلافيط ضيعونا ...
*

----------

